# When the dust settles - If “Constitutionalists” win...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

In my best case scenario, constitutional republicanism wins outright.
The military, under the direction of a still-president Donald Trump, steps up and restores order to our great nation. Our fine men and women in our local police departments stand firm and respond to the violent unrest with strength, courage, and tenacity, rounding up ALL would-be communist/socialist/foreign "revolutionaries", and hand them over to the military to be treated as enemy combatants found on the battlefield. Can they also round up the media miscreants who intentionally produced propaganda that fueled this traitorous attack on our nation?

What do we, as patriots, demand of our government to forestall this scenario from playing out again in the future? How do we reset the American mindset back to what our founders intended? How to we restart this great experiment in self-governance? Do we start proposing amendments? To we demand an overhaul of the regulatory "shadow government" that has been passing mandates and regulations that act as law, without a constitutional authority to do so? How do we enforce such demands? Is Donald Trump truly the man to do it?

As chaotic as it would be, I'd like to see an 80-90% reduction in government.
Keep the Constitution, keep all amendments, keep all three branches of legitimate government just as they are. Scrap the rest. Start over. Demand a constitutional amendment that requires ALL new regulatory entities spawned by the government to have proven constitutional authority to exist, as decided by the supreme court, before they are ever brought into being. Yes, this will introduce and mix the roles a bit, by including the judiciary into the law-making process, but they already are with respect to this aspect. It doesn't create a new function. It only preempts the law to create a regulatory body from being legal if no constitutional authority exists. They already decide constitutionality, but they must wait for an entity "with standing" to bring the issue forth. That means the unconstitutional law has existed and adversely affected citizens, and is only remedied after that fact. How can anyone claim "standing" against the existence of an entire department of the government? I do not believe they can. Thus, we are currently only limited to targeting specific things the department does. We can never truly fix the real problem.

I do *NOT* suggest they should be consulted for all laws being written. Not at all.
But when it comes to the creation of gargantuan entities that history has proven will grow too large to be correctly managed and far beyond their original scope, I think it is prudent to verify it's existence is legal before it can be allowed to exist and affect the lives of citizens.

That's my "big wish" item. What's yours?

It feels like a fantasy one can only dream about, but what would our country be like if we could truly "drain the swamp" not just in D.C., but across the nation?
I don't want mass graves. I don't want re-education camps. Hell, I'd be elated to see this entire thing go down without another life lost. But I *DON'T* want to see it repeated.
I want law and order. I want truth and justice. I want the freedom to succeed *AND* fail by my own efforts. I want to do away with cradle-to-grave government intervention in our lives. Such interference was never the intention of our founders. I want to see their vision re-fulfilled in our nation.
A war might just do it, and it's a damned shame that it may come to that.

What do you think life looks like after the smoke clears, and patriots stand atop the rubble?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My personal hope is that Trump is re-elected . . . hits the ground running . . . and hits the lawless bunch with an iron fist.

I hate to mention Kent State . . . but I think it WILL TAKE ANOTHER ONE in order to put the quiet arm onto these rogue factions that have sprung up.

And this time . . . if it is burying a couple thousand . . . beats the heck out of another Gettysburg . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would love to think that this country can return to it's roots. I would love to see it. Unfortunately, I don't see a path were this country survives in the manner in which the framers intended. When it's all said and done, there are two many factions, to many players in the game for this country to remain in tact.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don’t think we can do a complete reset and return to “roots”. But I do think we can do a number of things, specifically eliminating the political class or the political elites. 

1. Get rid of departments such as the dept of education. Move them to the states. 
2. Term limits for all politicians. 2 termS, period.
3. After their terms they can never lobby or be in involved in any federal, state or local politics or organization.
4. Pensions should be cut in half. They need to return to get jobs. 

Maybe do what we do in Texas.. the legislature meets every 2 years. Keeps the assholes from making frivolous laws. 

This would be just a start.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would be nice to go back to early 2019. Ground hogs day type thing but I know in reality in won't happen. Damage has been done.

Until we take care of the problem population in our country directly they will keep throwing their tantrums. Some people just won't understand til they get a good spanking/beating and couple year time out. We can't just turn the other cheek and allow them to run free and strike again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I don't think we can do a complete reset and return to "roots". But I do think we can do a number of things, specifically eliminating the political class or the political elites.
> 
> 1. Get rid of departments such as the dept of education. Move them to the states.
> 2. Term limits for all politicians. 2 termS, period.
> ...


I love the term limits idea, and cutting the monetary enticements of a "post-politician" life.
Our founders NEVER envisioned a job in politics to be a career. They expected good "statesmen" to carve out a few years of their life to dedicate to their country, and then return to their humble farms and pick up where they left off. This is the only way to keep the layperson's perspective in our nation's government. It brings the real struggles of the people straight to the capital. It undercuts the festering "good ol' boy" network that creeps in to any club. It keeps people honest. You can't screw your constituents and then hide out in D.C. the rest of your life. You have to come back home to them.

This would certainly get my vote!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You just got a peek at how it will go. Deep State stays in place and becomes even more powerful. You saw how a group in MI threaten MI governor. In a heartbeat caught and jailed . They will be on trail before you know it , convicted and in prison for a long time.
FBI pulled out all stops and nail them. 
Now look at results of those rioting in the streets , burn down places, Injuring and killing people. Not a peep from the FBI. Some arrested let out right away. Charges dropped. 
Even if Trump wins again the deep state will dig in more and work their dirty deeds . They can not afford to let the power they have taken come to light. We did not see it coming , it is Game over already.
This is not about Congressman or senators, presidents. It is the agencies with in the government. Together with a few courts the FBI and other agency show you what will happen if you don't play their game.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You just got a peek at how it will go. Deep State stays in place and becomes even more powerful. You saw how a group in MI threaten MI governor. In a heartbeat caught and jailed . They will be on trail before you know it , convicted and in prison for a long time.
> FBI pulled out all stops and nail them.
> Now look at results of those rioting in the streets , burn down places, Injuring and killing people. Not a peep from the FBI. Some arrested let out right away. Charges dropped.
> Even if Trump wins again the deep state will dig in more and work their dirty deeds . They can not afford to let the power they have taken come to light. We did not see it coming , it is Game over already.
> This is not about Congressman or senators, presidents. It is the agencies with in the government. Together with a few courts the FBI and other agency show you what will happen if you don't play their game.


Perhaps you're still speaking about the current system.
The point behind these "when the dust settles" scenarios is to envision and plan for how our nation will exist and move forward AFTER a war has decimated the power structure. This is the aftermath of a struggle long after the results of this election have faded from memory.
There won't be a "deep state" in this scenario.
If the "constitutionalists" win, there won't be a power structure left in place for the deep staters to hide behind or within. We're not talking about the slow crawl of government. We're talking military tribunals for treasonous conspirators. We're talking civilian side, military trained, spec-ops runs to bag these people and drag them from the holes they've dug themselves into. No "chain of command" that gets to protect them and abort the mission.

As for the guys from MI, the FBI didn't do anything "in a heartbeat". They'd been aware of these guys since February. They waited. They likely continued to feed them more and more material evidence they would later use against them in court. It's pretty common for the FBI/CIA to set up "operations" that are completely fake, recruit people who are loud talkers but never actually do anything, feed them every bit of rope they need to hang themselves, and then bust them later while claiming they stopped some plot that THEY concocted in the first place.

To the point about the rioters that were arrested on federal charges, I haven't heard a single one of them being let go. The state DA has been dropping charges, but that's not to be confused with anything the Fed is doing. It's the whole reason Trump authorized deputizing local law enforcement in these places, so the Fed could arrest and charge without needing to involve the DA at all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps you're still speaking about the current system.
> The point behind these "when the dust settles" scenarios is to envision and plan for how our nation will exist and move forward AFTER a war has decimated the power structure. This is the aftermath of a struggle long after the results of this election have faded from memory.
> There won't be a "deep state" in this scenario.
> If the "constitutionalists" win, there won't be a power structure left in place for the deep staters to hide behind or within. We're not talking about the slow crawl of government. We're talking military tribunals for treasonous conspirators. We're talking civilian side, military trained, spec-ops runs to bag these people and drag them from the holes they've dug themselves into. No "chain of command" that gets to protect them and abort the mission.
> ...


 I understand but there will always be a "If the "... power structure left in place for the deep staters to hide behind or within." you just won't see it for awhile.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

From the way the PlanDemic was implemented, I believe the globalists are "All In" at this point. 

There will be no going back and... "Unless those days had been cut short, no life would have been saved; but for the sake of the elect those days will be cut short."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I understand but there will always be a "If the "... power structure left in place for the deep staters to hide behind or within." you just won't see it for awhile.


Well, I don't share your pessimism on the subject.
Perhaps that's my naivete, or perhaps I understand just how strongly certain groups of people feel about smoking out and stringing up every last one of these vile cretins...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Well, I don't share your pessimism on the subject.
> Perhaps that's my naivete, or perhaps I understand just how strongly certain groups of people feel about smoking out and stringing up every last one of these vile cretins...


 They feel that way but most will not act. Even in the Muslim world they all chant and carry signs burn flags . But many take no real action allowing others to do it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> They feel that way but most will not act. Even in the Muslim world they all chant and carry signs burn flags . But many take no real action allowing others to do it.


Thankfully, it doesn't require "most".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> *This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
> Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*
> 
> In my best case scenario, constitutional republicanism wins outright.
> ...


It is not possible to keep all the Amendments as written yet go back to the roots of our founding. At minimum, the 16th (federal income tax) and 17th (popular election of senators) Amendments need to be repealed outright. I would also like to see the 26th (granting 18 year olds the right to vote) Amendment repealed.

I am 100% in favor of a "Constitution Only" federal government. That is, a federal government that ONLY has powers specifically granted to it in the Constitution. The Constitution absolutely does NOT allow rounding up socialists, communists or the media. In fact, the Constitution guarantees them the right to spew their stupidity. You cannot hold the Constitution up in one hand and shred it with the other.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> It is not possible to keep all the Amendments as written yet go back to the roots of our founding. At minimum, the 16th (federal income tax) and 17th (popular election of senators) Amendments need to be repealed outright. I would also like to see the 26th (granting 18 year olds the right to vote) Amendment repealed.
> 
> I am 100% in favor of a "Constitution Only" federal government. That is, a federal government that ONLY has powers specifically granted to it in the Constitution. The Constitution absolutely does NOT allow rounding up socialists, communists or the media. In fact, the Constitution guarantees them the right to spew their stupidity. You cannot hold the Constitution up in one hand and shred it with the other.


Valid points, but you also can't expect 3/4ths of the states to repeal any amendments if the socialists, communists, or the media still exist.
Catch 22 if you ask me.
Which is why I didn't broach the amendment repeal aspect, though I would be amenable to it if there was a way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> It is not possible to keep all the Amendments as written yet go back to the roots of our founding. At minimum, the 16th (federal income tax) and 17th (popular election of senators) Amendments need to be repealed outright. I would also like to see the 26th (granting 18 year olds the right to vote) Amendment repealed.
> 
> I am 100% in favor of a "Constitution Only" federal government. That is, a federal government that ONLY has powers specifically granted to it in the Constitution. *The Constitution absolutely does NOT allow rounding up socialists, communists or the media.* In fact, the Constitution guarantees them the right to spew their stupidity. You cannot hold the Constitution up in one hand and shred it with the other.


Awwwwe, come on @Inor ! What's the point of having a revolution if you can't round up and hang people! Give me the media at least, will ya? without them the other two die on the vine. Dammit man! give me something I can work with here. :devil:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Awwwwe, come on @Inor ! What's the point of having a revolution if you can't round up and hang people! Give me the media at least, will ya? without them the other two die on the vine. Dammit man! give me something I can work with here. :devil:


I'll supply the feathers.. you bring the bullet. Someone needs to bring tar.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Regarding the constitutional rights of the communists... agree. No where does it mention that. 

So it’s up to the states to ban the communists/socialist/ progressives scum.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I'll supply the feathers.. you bring the bullet. Someone needs to bring tar.


We'll need beer and hippie chicks!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We'll need beer and hippie chicks!


 Beer is easy... I think we're screwed on the hippie chicks.

But I have good Irish whiskey....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Regarding the constitutional rights of the communists... agree. No where does it mention that.
> 
> So it's up to the states to ban the communists/socialist/ progressives scum.


Now you're gettin' the idea! States rights! And when we get back to following the Constitution as written, the feds will have nothing to say about it if Texas or Arizona decide to ban the commies or sell permits for punching hippies! Atta boy Pirate! See, there is hope!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We'll need beer and hippie chicks!


I love me a cold beer but chicks with hairy armpits is a hard pass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Now you're gettin' the idea! States rights! And when we get back to following the Constitution as written, the feds will have nothing to say about it if Texas or Arizona decide to ban the commies or sell permits for punching hippies! Atta boy Pirate! See, there is hope!


The supremacy clause overrules any laws states try to implement that violate constitutionally protected rights.
You can try to "ban" a political ideology, but you can't "ban" the free exercise of "religion".
Now you know why the left has been getting cozy with Islamists. All their shared ideologies, wrapped up in the guise of a religion.
How do you correct that glaring problem?
The very thing that makes America free is the thing that will eventually be her undoing. This experiment only holds together as long as her people uphold traditional Judeo-Christian values of morality.

Or, as John Adams put it:
*"Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All I know is that if I have to endure a civil war, and I somehow survive it, and I am on the winning side, someone is getting rounded up and hung. :devil:


----------

